# Uniting American Families Act



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

If you are a US resident or know one, please help between 40,000 and 60,000 circa glbt binational couples and Immigration Equality to push the Uniting American Families Act. The UAFA just got the 100th Co-Sponsor in the House and 14th in Senate, but it's not nearly enough. We desperately need more support! Please follow the link below to Immigration Equality and help us. Not asking for money: only a few clicks of your mouse and a couple of minutes of your time. Please sign both the letter to Congress and the petition and if you would, invite other US residents to do the same. It's that simple. And remember: a few minutes of your time could mean a great deal to a lot of people. 
Here's the link:
Immigration Equality - 1.1.1 Issues - Binational Couples - UAFA (new)

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

signed.

good luck!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Well worth supporting.

I've made it sticky for a while for you so it's at the top


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

Thank you both!!


----------



## equalitynow (Mar 24, 2009)

*..has been reintroduced!*

We need your support!

Thanks!


----------



## equalitynow (Mar 24, 2009)

United by Love-Divided by Law

Support The Uniting American Families Act

Because Americans should not be forced to choose between their homeland and their families.


Thank you.


----------



## equalitynow (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## equalitynow (Mar 24, 2009)

*TODAY! (UAFA) Senate Judiciary Hearing!*

10am ET

View a Hearing or Meeting
:clap2:


----------

